# Formula Selva Klacken bei Ausfedern



## MikeGa (30. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
Meine Selva klackt beim Ausfedern, besser gesagt wenn nach dem Einfedern die Richtung geändert wird. Das Geräusch ist nur da wenn schnell Ein- und wieder Ausgefedert wird z.B. auf grobem Schotter.
Lässt sich auch im Stand reproduzieren.

Das Geräusch änder sich wenn der Lockout weiter zugedreht wird. (Wird lauter und höher).

Ist das Geräusch normal oder gar bedenklich?

Gruß 
Mike


----------



## MikeGa (3. November 2017)

Kein Selva-Fahrer unterwegs der sagen kann wie es bei seiner Gabel ist?
Würd mich freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (4. November 2017)

Bei meiner klackt nichts.


----------



## Muellbeutel (4. November 2017)

Könnte die kleine der beiden Negativfedern sein, die beim ausfedern anschlägt. Oder die Federn berühren sich irgendwo irgendwie. Wenn die Gabel "richtig" benutzt wird, also auf dem trail, funktioniert alles? Ein wenig geklappert hat meine 35 auch mal, aber ist weg - oder ich nehm es nicht war.


----------



## MikeGa (5. November 2017)

Funktion ist tadellos.
Hab jetzt die Druckstufe mal ganz aufgedreht. Dann ist das Geräusch weg. [emoji848]


----------



## Dschungelbuch (11. November 2018)

Ist ne Weile her, aber hat sich herausgestellt woher das Klappern kommt?
Ich habe das Geräusch auch, wenn ich über ein Wurzelfeld fahre.
Im Stand kann ich es auch simulieren, indem ich das Vorderrad leicht
hüpfen lass, egal ob offen oder im Lockout.
Bei starken Schlägen ist nichts.
( Formula Selva 170 )


----------



## cmmaier (13. November 2018)

Dschungelbuch schrieb:


> Ist ne Weile her, aber hat sich herausgestellt woher das Klappern kommt?
> Ich habe das Geräusch auch, wenn ich über ein Wurzelfeld fahre.
> Im Stand kann ich es auch simulieren, indem ich das Vorderrad leicht
> hüpfen lass, egal ob offen oder im Lockout.
> ...



Das Thema hatte ich auch NACHDEM meine Gabel vom Services zurück kam. Ich dachte zunächst ein Kabel schlägt gegen den Rahmen. Mit schnellen kurzen Stössen kam die Gabel
nicht mehr klar. Die Selva reagiert im allgemeinen sehr "sensibel"...im positiven Sinne. Wenn
die Druckstufe zugedreht war, war es stärker und wenn sie aufgedreht wurd, wurde es besser.
Ich hatte die Gabel zur Nacharbeit geschickt und sie kam genauso fehlerhaft zurück. Von
Propain hatte ich dann einen Namen genannt bekommen (darf man den nennen?) dem die
Fehlerbeschreibung sofort etwas gesagt hat. Die Gabel nach wenigen Tagen zurück be-
kommen und ab da war sie wieder wie neu !!


----------



## Dschungelbuch (13. November 2018)

@cmmaier Und was die Ursache war wurde Dir nicht genannt?
Hört sich gut an, dass die von Propain bescheid wissen.
Ich wende mich auch mal an den local-dealer......melde mich
dann wenn's läuft.


----------



## cmmaier (14. November 2018)

Dschungelbuch schrieb:


> @cmmaier Und was die Ursache war wurde Dir nicht genannt?
> Hört sich gut an, dass die von Propain bescheid wissen.
> Ich wende mich auch mal an den local-dealer......melde mich
> dann wenn's läuft.



Mit Propain hast du was falsch verstanden....ich habe mir von Propain jemanden empfehlen lassen der einen wirklich sehr guten Service an 
den Formula Gabeln durchführen kann. An den hatte ich mich dann gewendet. Und seither tut`s auch wieder


----------



## Dschungelbuch (14. November 2018)

Danke trotzdem, das Klappern in der Gabel ist bekannt.
Es entsteht durch die zwei Federn (Negativfeder + Zusatzfeder), die konzentrisch verbaut sind.
Die klappern aneinander oder gegen das Tauchrohr.
Gabel kann uneingeschränkt genutzt werden, beim nächsten Ölwechsel Schrumpfschläuche
über die Federn ziehen und das Geräusch ist weg. 
Ähnlich dem Problem der Stahlfedergabel.

Anbei das Bild und der Link zum Gabeltest.







https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/03/06/federgabel-test-formula-selva-29/


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Dezember 2018)

Einen ganz normalen Schrumpfschlauch? @Dschungelbuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dschungelbuch (10. Dezember 2018)

@niconj ja genau. Ganz normaler Schrumpfschlauch aus dem Elektrofachmarkt.
Drauf ziehen und mit Heißluftfön oder Feuerzeug warm machen.
Siehe Beispielbild:


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Dezember 2018)

Dschungelbuch schrieb:


> @niconj ja genau. Ganz normaler Schrumpfschlauch aus dem Elektrofachmarkt.
> Drauf ziehen und mit Heißluftfön oder Feuerzeug warm machen.
> Siehe Beispielbild:


Und der nutzt sich nicht ab bei der Bewegung im Casting inkl. Öl?


----------



## Dschungelbuch (10. Dezember 2018)

Nutzt sich schon ab mit der Zeit, aber dient nur dazu das Geräusch zu hemmen, sonst keine Funktion.
Einfach einen dickwandigeren Schrumpfschlauch verwenden und 1x pro Jahr steht ja eh
der Ölwechsel an, da dann überprüfen, evtl. aufschneiden und neu draufmachen.
Oder erst wenn das Geräusch wieder auftaucht.


----------



## Dschungelbuch (7. Februar 2019)

@niconj kannst Du eine Rückmeldung geben, ob es bei dir mit dem Einbau der Schrumpfschläuche geklappt hat,
evtl. Bilder reinsetzen. Damit es Allen in Zukunft klar wird, die danach stöbern.
Da ich bei meiner Gabel den nächsten Service erst im Winter 2019 mache.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Februar 2019)

Hab ich nicht eingebaut. Ich fahre einfach.


----------



## Dschungelbuch (7. Februar 2019)

Das Selbe wie bei mir, ich lass dieses Jahr einfach mal durchscheppern .
Da der Service erst war.
Wäre interessant davon zu hören, sobald jemand den Einbau vollzogen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkp (21. Februar 2019)

bei der selva R mit 2Air sollte das nicht mehr sein ? oder ?
dann wuerde doch der umbaukit helfen ?


----------



## Dschungelbuch (22. Februar 2019)

Ja klar, ab ca. Mitte des Jahres besteht die Möglichkeit. Für Alle die ein Update vorhaben, eine Option. Sonst geht's auch so wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Baharott (24. Februar 2019)

Habe das klacken ebenfalls wenn ich hart in den Stoppie gehe, oder nach längerer Zeit mal wieder hart vorn Bremse.
Gabel läuft soweit super das klacken stört auch nicht wirklich, bin aber beruhigt zu wissen woran es wohl liegen könnte.
Beim normalen Fahrbetrieb ist sie nach wie vor ein Traum


----------



## Dschungelbuch (24. Februar 2019)

Meine Meinung. Wichtig ist nur, woher das Geräusch kommt und ob es einen Schaden mit sich bringt.


----------



## Baharott (24. Februar 2019)

Um welche Feder kommt eigentlich der Schlauch? Beide oder eine von beiden? 

Sie war zwar gerade erst beim Service aber so weis ich nächstes mal Bescheid


----------



## Dschungelbuch (25. Februar 2019)

Ausbau der Federseite (Luftseite), vorher Luft ablassen, reinigen, im Anschluss im komplett ausgebauten Zustand, die Federeinheit hin und her wackeln, dann ist es vermutlich klar, welche Feder Geräusche macht. Oder aber gleich wie oben beschrieben, Schrumpfschläuche über beide Federn ziehen.
Bin um Erfahrungswerte dankbar


----------

